# CPC exam - I just took the CPC exam on Sat



## clhiowan@hotmail.com (Dec 11, 2012)

I just took the CPC exam on Sat.  This is hard waiting for the results.  Not sure how I did.


----------



## artes_athamas (Dec 11, 2012)

I hope you did pass and if you do please help out with the requisition to AAPC to help CPC-As with free job postings on this thread: https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=83904

But what may help ease the anxiety especially if you are new to this field is coming up with a plan B of what to do if you don't pass. Like if this is your 1st time taking the test then naturally plan B is to go ahead start taking practice exams to prepare for the next exam. Another plan B could be planning to become a RHIT or researching other prospering fields altogether.


----------



## TCastiglione0410 (Dec 11, 2012)

I understand your anxiety, I also took the test Saturday - this was not my first time, but I have good faith I did well.  You should have your results by Thursday - Good Luck !!!


----------



## clhiowan@hotmail.com (Dec 11, 2012)

*good luck to you and thanks*

I hope you passed also.  It is very hard to know if you passed or not and the waiting is terrible.


----------



## Melissa K (Dec 11, 2012)

I feel you! I've been going crazy the last few days. I keep checking to see if anything has been updated. I need to try to just get it out of my head but I can't. The worst thing is the "schedule retake" link. Since it's a link, it sticks out more than the "pending" and every time I check, it's the first thing my eyes are drawn to and I think I failed, haha. Good luck to you! I've seen other threads where results were up as early as the Wednesday after a Saturday test so hopefully the torture will end soon!


----------



## clhiowan@hotmail.com (Dec 12, 2012)

I am doing the same thing.  I can't stop thinking about the results either.  That reschedule link does mess with your head.  Hopefuly, we will know soon.  I hope it is good news for both of us.  Have you gotten any job leads?


----------



## wensed (Dec 12, 2012)

I took the test Saturday as well and it's nice to know I'm not the only one who keeps checking for results!(even though they told us they wouldn't be posted until Friday) I have taken the test before and passed on the first try but it was right after a coding bootcamp I did so it was fresh in my mind. I have a queasy feeling about this one. I will NEVER let my CPC lapse again!!


----------



## sunshine192724@yahoo.com (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: CPC exam*

Yes, I too took my exam on Sat. and am anxious.  Just finished school, first time taking the test (and I hope the last!) I keep checking for my results, even though I know it's going to take a few more days. Good luck to you.


----------



## wensed (Dec 12, 2012)

My results just posted and I PASSED! Thank the Lord-that was nerve racking!
Good luck to all of you!!!!


----------



## amcampbell1 (Dec 12, 2012)

Me neither it was my second time and I got through all the questions this time. Last time, time ran the whole test. I only got through 65 questions.  I felt more confident because I studied from the physicians exam manual instead of AAPC one.


----------



## meliss079 (Dec 12, 2012)

just keep checking!! It's funny one moment you are still pending next minute it's there!!  good luck!


----------



## meliss079 (Dec 12, 2012)

amcampbell1- the first time I took it I didn't finish either.  It's soooo time consuming and everything starts to look the same. they should give extra points just for the stress you go through taking the stinking thing.  lol


----------



## wensed (Dec 14, 2012)

Anyone else hear how they did yet? I'd love to hear how everyone did!


----------

